
Meeting Minutes – Automated - sarmabkp
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.acta.ai
Acta helps you make meetings more productive with less execution delays by quick and faster follow-ups in due time by providing the automated minutes of meeting.
======
sarmabkp
Please visit www.acta.ai for the beta version.

